# Bunny Buster Pocket Pal



## Screwdriver (May 31, 2011)

I bought a Bunny Buster Pocket Pal in Cedar....not sure the inside laminate. It's a really nice pocketable slingshot that is well made. I really can't think of much more to say other then I really like carrying and shooting this. Last night the wife and I went for our nightly walk and I brought this along.....really reminds me of some slingshots I had as a kid. Anyhow, it's a keeper.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tom's stuff is first rate.
I have a couple of his and they're both great shooters and superbly crafted.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Screwdriver said:


> I bought a Bunny Buster Pocket Pal in Cedar....not sure the inside laminate. It's a really nice pocketable slingshot that is well made. I really can't think of much more to say other then I really like carrying and shooting this. Last night the wife and I went for our nightly walk and I brought this along.....really reminds me of some slingshots I had as a kid. Anyhow, it's a keeper.


Screwdriver,
Glad you are enjoying the pocket pal.
The inner laminate is Ash.
Tom


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

its a keeper alright!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice Pocket shooter


----------

